# Is there anyone here taking Political Science or Philosophy in University?



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey I'm thinking about taking courses around my area just to see what University is like so maybe I can move on and go to school somewhere else in Canada. Just wondering how the Classes are and if people enjoy them.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Political science was my minor. I liked the classes and I found the material interesting. However, I didn't really find the stuff terribly useful in the long run.


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm majoring in Philosophy (at the University of Alberta), took one Poly Sci course last year but didn't like the prof I got this year but dropped it. I do -love- the profs I've taken Philosophy courses from so far here, and apparently even for a large university there are only 60-some-odd undergrads majoring in Philosophy!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've taken enough courses to minor in Philosophy but I've only taken one political science class.

I enjoyed the philosophy classes. It really depends on the professor though. Compared to the other classes I took, I thought the philosophy classes were kinda easy in terms of homework and tests. I liked the fact that the philosophy classes were more geared towards getting you to think rather than simply memorising information.

I also enjoyed the political science class I took. I like politics in general and I enjoyed the professor's teaching style. I'll probably take another political science course in the near future.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Not in Canada, but I'm a Political Science major as well. I find the material interesting, but the other Political Science students pretty irritating (die-hard partisans. Blech). I highly reccommend taking courses in EU Law, Middle Eastern politics and history, and Economic Globalization if offered.


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am thinking about taking alot of stuff. Everything seems so interesting to me. Political Science, Law, History, Philosophy. My problem is I don't know what I want to be yet. Thanks to everyone who posted though.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Take classes in them all. Some of the classes I thought would be the most boring ended up being the most interesting.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I've taken several poli-sci classes for a major and quite a few philosophy classes for some minor requirements. Personally, I've found every philosophy professor I've had to be...not great. Some should stick to researching and analyzing instead of trying to teach, the two don't mix. They tend to make really easy subjects much harder than they need to be. My poli-sci classes have been harder, but pretty good and more useful than philosophy in my opinion.


----------



## GreenLantern (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm currently taking a political science and philosophy class for GE requirements. The material I'm learning in my poli-sci class is the same material I learned in high school. The class fulfilled certain GE requirements so I had to take it. I'm not very interested in it though. I took an intro to philosophy class last semester. The intro class focused on different types of philosophical theories. I enjoyed learning about the subject so I took another class this semester. The class I'm currently taking focuses on moral issues today and different arguments for them. I enjoyed this class as well because it's broadened my critical thinking. Philosophy is an interesting subject to take.


----------

